# Neutral Start - general guidelines?



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

During a neutral start/leadout, say 2 miles, is it permissible for a rider to improve his/her position by maneuvering past riders further in front in the peloton?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes. Just don't attack.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Jockeying for a good position is ok. Getting ahead of the field....no.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's probably neutral for a reason(promoter and/or officials may not think it's safe to actually 'race' at that point)...move up, but don't be an @hole about it...i'm sure you won't be the only one doing it!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

^ That is damn near sig worthy!!!!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> it's probably neutral for a reason(promoter and/or officials may not think it's safe to actually 'race' at that point)...move up, but don't be an @hole about it...i'm sure you won't be the only one doing it!


Right---they'll all be @holes. I prefer it when the officials specify that riders may not advance during a neutral start or when a field is neutralized on the course. When they don't, the low-speed advancing is usually pretty stupid.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, just don't make any attacks. In my personal experience it is common practice to jockey for position during the neutral. Everyone is doing it so why not join in?


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Creakyknees, I think you nailed it!

The last Cat. 5 race I was in, there was a lot of jockeying in the pack during the leadout. I wasn't sure if this was acceptable or just some riders being reckless. At the same time people were trying to move forward, the whole peloton was periodically jumping on the brakes, leading to some "dicey" situations. I guess I'd agree with Waldo, "Everyone's doing it so why not join in?"

Next question then: Have people seen crashes during neutral starts?...seems like this could be a little embarrassing.

Thx for the replies!


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

There was a major crash in the 2005 womens D1 nationals in Madison during the neutral roll out. Took out half the field and ended a lot of racers' day before the flag even dropped. My wife was in it and got to go to the hospital with four others.

I've never licked neutral roll outs. Everyone trying to jockey for the position. It gets pretty sketchy, and every one is realy tight, and going "slow".


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Undecided said:


> Right---they'll all be @holes. I prefer it when the officials specify that riders may not advance during a neutral start or when a field is neutralized on the course. When they don't, the low-speed advancing is usually pretty stupid.


Yeah they can say no advancing but who really follows this one? This just means that the racers will shuffle about a bit more and position themselves slowly making it look like they are just passing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bruce_wayne said:


> Next question then: Have people seen crashes during neutral starts?...seems like this could be a little embarrassing.


Yes, it seems silly to end the race before it officially begins. During one race last year, some guy about took me out because he decided to move across the road without regard to the riders around him.  Don't be that guy. 

Just get yourself into a reasonable position. You're probably talking about Cat 5, so there will be no shortage of mostly pointless attacks followed by slowing to a standstill, followed by more attacks (repeat ad nauseum).


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Races aren't won or lost by your position at the start. 

Why sweat your place in a neutral pack.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ewitz said:


> (most) Races aren't won or lost by your position at the start.


fixed it for you.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

try to move up if you can, but the best thing is to get to the line early so your not starting from the back. If the race is flat it doesn't matter a whole lot, but if right after the neutral zone ends there is a hill or something where people are going to attack then being in the back is the wrong place to be. Be very alert during a neutral start, people tend to not pay attention at low speeds and over lap wheels or crash for other lame reasons.


----------

